

Provincial student loans now replaced with grants in Newfoundland - phenylene
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/provincial-student-loans-now-replaced-with-grants-in-n-l-1.3177298

======
yongelee
My god. I doubt this is coming to Ontario anytime soon.

